# Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!



## floriáno (27. Februar 2013)

*Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Hallo,

ich rüste mein Internet von 6k auf 35k auf (Provider: EWE) und habe daher eine Fritzbox 7390 als VDSL Router erhalten.
Ich habe zwei, eigentlich drei Rufnummern, aber die dritte ist und muss nicht angeklemmt werden. 
Ein Telefon befindet sich oben + ein Faxgerät. Das zweite Telefon (unten) soll ebenfalls wegfallen!

Es ist oben NOCH folgendermaßen angeschlossen:
Oben: TAE Dose - DSL Splitter - NTBA - AFGEO 14 (https://www.agfeo.de/agfeo_web/hp3.nsf/Anlage_w/15052F010E27AE95C1257657004B5791/$FILE/AC14_1200.jpg) an dem sind Telefon/ Fax eingesteckt - Siemens ADSL Router

Unten: TAE Dose -> Telefon

Ich weiß nicht ob die beiden TAE Dosen unabhängig voneinander sind. Unten im Keller finde ich a) das Kabel von der Straße b) das Kabel von der TAE Dose unten c) das Kabel von der AFGEO Anlage, aber nicht das Kabel von der oberen TAE Dose.


Jetzt habe ich es oben folgendermaßen angeschlossen:
TAE Dose - DSL Splitter - NTBA - Fritzbox 7390 an der sind Telefon/ Fax -> es funktioniert dann aber das Telefon unten nicht, warum nicht? 

Eigentlich möchte ich nur folgendermaßen anschließen:
TAE Dose - Fritzbox 7390, aber dann funktioniert kein Festznetztelefon, nur VoIP?

Ich habe auch noch das probiert, würde mir auch gefallen:
TAE Dose - DSL Splitter - Fritzbox 7390 -> dann müsste doch eigentlich analoges Telefon möglich sein, oder? Ich kriege dann aber mit dem Telefon und mit dem Fax nur ein Besetztzeichen!

Über Ideen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## floriáno (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Kleiner Nachtrag: Wenn ich die Logindaten für das Internet im Router eingebe muss ich "anderer Internetanbieter" auswählen damit es funktioniert.
Wenn ich "EWE Tel" auswähle kommt beim Verbindungsaufbau eine PPPoE Zeitüberschreitung.


----------



## KingPin88 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

NTBA und splitter fallen weg Telefon läuft dan über die fritzbox also  TAE -> Fritzbox ->Telefon/TK anlage fritzbox holt sich von ewe die daten für NGN (ähnlich voip aber nur an eigenem anschluss verfügbar)

EDIT Beim EWE VDSL anschluss hat man keinen Analogen Telefonanschlus mehr alle telefone müssen über die Fritzbox laufen!!!


----------



## floriáno (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Was ist denn NGN?
Bist du dir sicher? Die Freischaltung ist erst am Montag, teste jetzt noch mit meiner 6K Leitung (ADSL).
Werd erstmal alles wieder zurückklemmen und warten bis am Montag die Freischaltung erfolgt ist und dann erneut tüfteln!
So stell ich es mir eigentlich auch vor TAE -> Fritzbox an der Telefon und Fax angeschlossen sind.


----------



## KingPin88 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

NGN ist eine art Voice over IP. Bei Freischaltung holt die Box sich die daten selber vom ewe Server.
 daher brucht man auch keinen DSL Spliter mehr. 
Liegt daran das die EWE Kästen mit Lichtwellenleiter angebunden sind und es dann von dort aus mit kupfer in die wohnung/haus geht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Next_Generation_Network


----------



## floriáno (2. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Die Freischaltung ist leider erst am Montag. Ich werd dich dann nochmal um Hilfe bitten müssen. 
Lt. deren Angaben sollen die 35.000 hier ankommen, der Verteilerkasten ist ein Grundstück, circa 15-20 Luftlinie entfernt.
Allerdings meinte man 50.000 seien nicht möglich, wie kann das sein?


----------



## KingPin88 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Luftlinie zählt nicht kommt drauf an wie die Kabel verlegt sind. Die liegen meistens an den Straßen. Bei mir empfiehlt der EWE Test aber die hinzu Buchung der 50.000er Option aber ob das wirklich ankommen würde kann ich auch nicht sagen bei mir ist der Kasten ca. 300m Kabellänge Luftlinie wäre ca. 150m.


----------



## Decrypter (3. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

NGN ist nichts anderes als Telefonie ausschließlich über IP. Aus diesem Grunde müssen auch alle Endgeräte an die FritzBox angeschlossen werden. Bei NGN braucht man eigentlich auch kein Splitter mehr, da es sich eigentlich um einen IP Only Anschluss handelt. Bei der Telekom z.B. wird aber manchmal trotz IP Anschluss trotzdem noch immer ein "toter" POTS Anschluss mitgeschaltet, sodass trotzdem noch Splitter notwendig ist. Wie EWE da handelt, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Eine evtl. vorhandene ISDN Anlage kannst du problemlos an den S0 Anschluss der FritzBox anschließen. Die FritzBox stellt hier einen ISDN Anschluss zur Verfügung, sodass eine ISDN Anlage trotz IP Anschluss weiterhin betrieben werden kann. Ansonsten wird die Konfiguration der Rufnummern in der FritzBox vorgenommen.



> Lt. deren Angaben sollen die 35.000 hier ankommen, der Verteilerkasten ist ein Grundstück, circa 15-20 Luftlinie entfernt.
> Allerdings meinte man 50.000 seien nicht möglich, wie kann das sein?



Entscheidend ist, wie weit der Outdoor DSLAM oder HVT entfernt ist. Luftweg ist häufig nicht immer der Leitungsweg. Dieser kann z.T. deutlich länger sein ! VDSL Signale werden im Frequenzbereichen größer 2.2 MHz (ADSL2+) übertragen. Die Physik besagt aber, das je höher die Frequenz, desto höher auch die Dämpfung ist. Bei VDSL fallen also mit zunehmender Leitungslänge zuerst die hohen Frequenzen zur Signalübertragung weg. Je länger die Leitung, desto stärker macht sich dieser Effekt bemerkbar. Faustregel ist, das VDSL 50 bis maximal ca. 400 Meter Leitungslänge möglich ist. Das ist jedoch noch zusätzlich abhängig vom Leitungsquerschnitt und Beschaltungsgrad des Hauptkabel mit ADSL/ADSL2+/VDSL. Eine hohe Beschaltung erhöht das Störpotential und drückt somit die erreichbare Bandbreite nach unten. Ich z.B. habe an dem Easybell VDSL eine Leitungslänge von ca. 300m und erreiche eine maximale Bandbreite von 80 Mbit mit der AVM 3370. Eine verfügbare AVM 7390 erreicht aufgrund des deutlich schlechteren Modems  maximal 69 Mbit !


----------



## KingPin88 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Bei EWE VDSL ist kein Splitter nötig.
Den alten Splitter soll man abklemmen.
Steht aber auch extra in der EWE Anleitung.
Normalerweise sollte man bei 15-20m Luftlinie nicht über 400m Kabellänge kommen aber wer weiß wo die langgelegt wurden.


----------



## floriáno (3. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Also mit Verteilerkasten meine ich die HV. Der eine ist 4 Häuser, circa 200-300m Luftlinie von meinem Grundstück, der andere ein Grundstück 20-100m Luftlinie entfernt.
EWE 50k ist deshalb nicht möglich weil ich Trio (Strom, Gas, Internet/Telefon) habe und das nicht (noch nicht) offeriert wird.
Bin gespannt welche Bandbreite ich morgen Abend zu sehen kriege. Ich hoffe die VOLLEN 35k im Down- sowie im Upload.


----------



## floriáno (4. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

UPDATE: Im Fritzrouter werden Down 39,X UP 10,X angezeigt.
Habe gerade einen Download von 4,2-4,4X Mbits - entspricht das einer 35.000 Leitung?
Ich konnte mich übrigens nicht manuell einwählen sondern musste den Router auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen!
Danach hat er alles von EWE automatisch (inkl. Telefonnummern) gezogen. Er hängt jetzt nur an der TAE Dose. Hätt ich das vorher gewusst hätt ich nicht 10 Minuten in der Leitung gewartet,
aber alles in allem super gemacht von EWE. Auch die Telefoneinrichtung ist easy. Morgen/ Mittwoch muss ich dann noch verfeinern und z.B. den Fritz WLAN Repeater integrieren.


----------



## K3n$! (4. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Rechne einfach die Megabyte in Megabit um (einfach mal 8 rechnen). 

Und dann lad hier bitte noch einen Screenshot vom Fritzbox Interface hoch, wo man die Leitungsdaten sieht. 
> Internet > DSL Informationen > DSL

Danköö


----------



## floriáno (5. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Wenn du mir ein Tool zum Screenshot erstellen schenkst dann gerne!
Ist natürlich geil wenn natürlich noch ein bisschen mehr ankommt als 35k.
Nur schade, ich kann kein 50k buchen, obwohl es das gibt. (Trio aber nicht)


----------



## Nemesis_AS (5. März 2013)

Ein Tool zum Screenshot erstellen heißt z.B. Snipping Tool und is in Windows7 schon integriert. Einfach mal danach suchen

Noch einfacher geht es aber über die Taste "Drucken" die irgendwo auf den meisten Tastaturen zu finden ist. Drauf drücken, Paint öffnen, Einfügen und als Bilddatei speichern, fertig.

Hier noch ne genauere Anleitung
http://de.m.wikihow.com/Wie-man-bei-Microsoft-Windows-einen-Screenshot-macht

MfG


----------



## K3n$! (5. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*



floriáno schrieb:


> Wenn du mir ein Tool zum Screenshot erstellen schenkst dann gerne!
> Ist natürlich geil wenn natürlich noch ein bisschen mehr ankommt als 35k.
> Nur schade, ich kann kein 50k buchen, obwohl es das gibt. (Trio aber nicht)


 
Snipping Tool von Windows7

Welchen Tarif hast du denn aktuell gebucht ?
35k ? Wenn ja, sieht die Leitung dafür schon mal sehr gut aus, 
wenn du 4,4MB/s im Downstream misst.


----------



## KingPin88 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Ja er hat 35k gebucht.
 Und 4,4mb´s sind für 35k mehr als in Ordnung. 
Das wird wohl die Max sync sein.
Mehr gibt´s nur wenn man die Option für 50000 bucht sofern noch so viel Reserven  drin sind das sich die 5€mehr im Monat lohnen


----------



## floriáno (8. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Snipping Tool von Windows7
> 
> Welchen Tarif hast du denn aktuell gebucht ?
> 35k ? Wenn ja, sieht die Leitung dafür schon mal sehr gut aus,
> wenn du 4,4MB/s im Downstream misst.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch der Beweis.


----------



## K3n$! (8. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Klick dort mal bitte auf DSL und dann nochmal auf den Reiter "DSL".
Dort bitte einen Screenshot machen


----------



## floriáno (8. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

http://www.directupload.nethttp://s14.directupload.net/images/130308/m5tydjk4.jpg

Meinst du DSL 50k ist technisch möglich? Erreich ja leider nicht ALLES. Kann man irgendwie optimieren?


----------



## floriáno (14. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

@*K3n$!*
Gibst du mir noch deine Antwort diesbezüglich, bitte?


----------



## K3n$! (14. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Achso ^^
Ich muss dazu sagen, ich da auch nicht so sehr sicher bin, 
wie viel da möglich ist. Da du ja aktuell den 35MBit/s-Tarif 
hast, wird dir auch nur so viel geschaltet. 
So, wie ich das aber sehe, bist du schon am Maximum der 
Leitung. Du reizt aktuell schon die volle Leitungskapazität 
aus, sodass ich meine, dass da nicht mehr möglich ist. 
Ich kann mich da aber auch irren. 
Mir wurde heute zum Beispiel VDSL 50 geschaltet und bei
mir sieht das so aus:
http://www.abload.de/img/2ehbnb.png

Da siehst du zum Beispiel, dass ich viel mehr Reserven habe.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*



K3n$! schrieb:


> So, wie ich das aber sehe, bist du schon am Maximum der
> Leitung. Du reizt aktuell schon die volle Leitungskapazität
> aus, sodass ich meine, dass da nicht mehr möglich ist.


 Der te ist am maximum der box.  Wenn du mal deinen screenshot und den des te vergleichst wirst du feststellen, das deine leitung zwar laut box 3 db weniger hat, du aber bei 51 mbit sync, anstatt von knapp 39 des te, bedeutend mehr reserven hast. Daran erkennt man doch sehr deutlich, wie schlecht das modem der 7390 ist. (im vergleich zu deiner 7360)


----------



## K3n$! (14. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Wäre dann mit einer 7360 mehr drin ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Geringfügig, da bei 39xxx kbit sowieso der dslam zu macht. Der upload würde dann wohl auch ans profil-maximum gehen.


----------



## K3n$! (14. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Limitiert hier denn der DSLAM wegen des Profils oder einfach weil nicht mehr drin ist ?
Also wäre mit einem 50er Profil mehr drin ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Limitiert hier denn der DSLAM wegen des Profils oder einfach weil nicht mehr drin ist ?


Ich schätze, das ewe wohl einen 35 oder 38 mbit-tarif hat. Demenetsprechend ist auch der dslam eingestellt. Das ganze ist eigentlich genau so wie bei adsl.


> Also wäre mit einem 50er Profil mehr drin ?


 Mit einer 7360 auf der user-seite, ja.


----------



## K3n$! (14. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Das dürfte den TE ja dann freuen


----------



## floriáno (15. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

JA, ist ein VDSL 35.000 Tarif. 
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob ihr irgendwie daraus ablesen könnt, ob 50.000 aus technischer Sicht bei mir möglich wäre.
Übrigens, was heißt TE?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*



floriáno schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob ihr irgendwie daraus ablesen könnt, ob 50.000 aus technischer Sicht bei mir möglich wäre.


Mit einer 7360, 3370 und evt. auch den kommenden, neuen modellen von avm ja. (draytek wird dir wohl zu teuer sein) Ich gehe dabei von den werten aus K3n$! screenshot aus, der zwar 3 db weniger dämpfung hat, aber dessen 7360 bei seiner leitung fast die 100 mbit voll machen würde. Bei dir könnte, mit entsprechender technik, also auch über 50 mbit drin sein.



> Übrigens, was heißt TE?


 *T*hread*E*rsteller...


----------



## floriáno (17. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*

Fritzbox 7390 und AGFEO AC14

ich habe o.g. Hardware und möchte die Telefone in die AGFEO einstecken  und dann das ganze funktionstüchtig mit der Fritzbox konfigurieren, aber  wie?
Wenn ich Telefon1 in die Fritzbox stecke und in Telefon2 z.B. ein Faxgerät funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Ich möchte aber 2 Telefone, 1 Fax, und ein Telefon (unten im Haus) ist  noch per Kabel irgendwie mit der AGFEO verbunden, anschließen.

Wenn ich einfach den So Anschluss verwende und im Router ISDN Anlage  einrichte dann hat er ja gleich imme alle Rufnummern (habe insgesamt 6).  Für jede Rufnummer soll es aber ein separates Gerät geben.

Ich bin etwas verwirrt und wäre für Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (17. März 2013)

*AW: Frtizbox 7390 richtig anschließen!*



floriáno schrieb:


> Wenn ich einfach den So Anschluss verwende und im Router ISDN Anlage  einrichte dann hat er ja gleich imme alle Rufnummern (habe insgesamt 6).  Für jede Rufnummer soll es aber ein separates Gerät geben.
> 
> Ich bin etwas verwirrt und wäre für Hilfe dankbar.


 Kenne mich damit nicht aus, aber die AGFEO muß doch zu konfigurieren sein.Sprich, die fritzbox stellt auf dem So-bus die nummern bereit, aber die AGFEO muß sie den telefonen daran zuweisen.
Wie du jetzt aber der fritzbox bei bringst, das sie 2 der 6 nummern auf ihre analogen anschlüsse legen soll, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen. Lässt sich bei der einrichtung der nummern nicht festlegen, auf welchen anschluß die gelegt werden sollen? Eigentlich müßtest du nur 2 nummern telefonen zuweisen (die an der fritzbox hängen) und die restlichen dem So-bus.


----------

